# Freezing bananas



## maddog (May 30, 2011)

I have several bananas that I wont be able to eat before they go bad. If I want to save them for a batch of wine later how should I freeze them? Peel on or off? Do you bag them? They will be in the freezer for at least a month before I can start my next batch of apple wine. How do you prevent freezer burn?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2011)

Cut BOTH ends off. cut in 1/3 or 21/4 depending on how big. put them in a gallon FREEZER zip lock.
If making banana soup just add frozen and simmer skins and all.


----------



## maddog (May 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

